# Help ! Need a good DSLR for 40-50k



## ashu_chawla (Apr 21, 2013)

*Dear All,* 
I Want to buy a DSLR with 40-50k range and i can strech my range , i m a newbie to dslr's , i have asked my teachers and freinds about it they said Take D5200 or go for D7000 or go for Canon 600 or 650 ... help me plzzz


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 22, 2013)

That is quite a range of DSLRs. Why do you need a DSLR? In what way are you being held back by your current gear that you feel will be solved, or at least mitigated, by a DSLR? This will help us suggest something for you.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2013)

I think no point and shoot can be compared to a dslr  If u r P&S user then you will be amazed by the quality and flexibility of a dslr cam

the DSLR choice can be decided if you can tell us what will you shoot?? how much can you invest in comming months (if u have to buy zoom lens and flash and a tripod) ?? 

buying a dslr is not like P&S that one time purchase...DSLR system needs continous supply of things needed for photography


----------



## ashu_chawla (May 1, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I think no point and shoot can be compared to a dslr  If u r P&S user then you will be amazed by the quality and flexibility of a dslr cam
> 
> the DSLR choice can be decided if you can tell us what will you shoot?? how much can you invest in comming months (if u have to buy zoom lens and flash and a tripod) ??
> 
> buying a dslr is not like P&S that one time purchase...DSLR system needs continous supply of things needed for photography





Raja Manuel said:


> That is quite a range of DSLRs. Why do you need a DSLR? In what way are you being held back by your current gear that you feel will be solved, or at least mitigated, by a DSLR? This will help us suggest something for you.



Dear,
Actualy i have already used point and Shoot Cams from last 4 years now i want to shift to DSLR's I love doing Nature Photography . i have a budget around 40 - 50 k ... and i knw DSLR are khau piu ... hehehe it want a continueous supply after the purchase .....kindly tell me which will be the best amoug i wrote at the top or u can suggest something


----------



## divya magvani (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Help ! Need a good DSLR around 35000*

Sorry to ask a question in between your conversation,But i am complete amateur in terms of a DSLR , i also used point and shoot for around 4 years , i used olympus fe46 . I have shortlisted some DSLR  which are as follows:

Canon-600d 31000Rs(from a shop dealer)
Nikon-D3100 (25000Rs)
         D3200(31000Rs)
         D5100(29000Rs)  

Although i think D3100 is good enough but as per DXOmark test it scored only:67 in comparison of d5100 which scored:80 and also D3200 scored:81 in their test i am really confused which will be best for me also right now i will only buy a kit lens in future i would like to buy a prime or a zoom lens,I am a complete beginner in world of DSLR's and want to learn the usage of DSLR i think d5100 will be difficult to learn since it does not have "GUIDE MOde" compared to D3100 and D3200 Pls help me and resolve my queries ASAP

Sorry but i have started an account today only,so i am a complete noob in terms of posting and threading all, Thanks!


----------



## nac (May 1, 2013)

@OP 
600D with kit lens
with the extra money, you can buy bag, tripod...

Divya,
600D with kit lens


----------



## divya magvani (May 2, 2013)

@nac 
Thanks for such quick reply , i already handled D3100,D5100 and canon 600d however i have found that 600d image quality with kit lens is given :67 score while nikon d5100:80 score is given with kit lens ,i found d5100 control to be more easy for me but due to lack of guide mode i am hesistating to buy it as i am thinking what will happen to my expensive hobby of photography if i dont know how to click,Also do you know whether guide mode is helpful or not,also in canon 600d ,if you want to click a shot in night than it uses strobes of flash to meter in night,whereas nikon has an AF Assist lamp in front of it.


I also know there are following benefits of canon:
1.Inbuilt focusing motor
2.Dof preview button(missing in all nikon model i have mentioned)
3.Better viewfinder
4.cheaper lenses
5.Better controls in video mode(only nikon d3200 can manually adjust its exposure in video mode)
6.Better LCD

But there are benefits in choosing nikon also:
1.better controls layout(as per my preference)
2.better build quality
3.Better image sensor (expeed is better than digic )
4.accurate metering with 3D color matrix metering II using 420 RGB pixels
5.I have senn hundred's of sites sayng people over the globe prefering :
Nikon-For photography
Canon-Videography

So my take is that i am actually not considering canon,But confused between ALL THE THREE NIKON MODELS ONLY(I HAVE ADDED CANON SINCE PEOPLE THINK I HAVE NOT GIVEN FAIR CHANCE TO IT).

Pls YOU camera owners help me deciding my camera!!! Sorry for any TYPOS!! Thanking you in ADVANCE!


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2013)

@ashu stretch a bit and get D7000  with 18-55 kit for now...its still best among all other choices ..now the question is after 1-2 month  u will definitely feel bored of 18-55 ...will u invest 6k on prime lens or 18k on a zoom lens as per ur need soo quickly  

if yes then get D7000+18-55 ...
if no then get D5200+kit and u will have 10k left...add 8k more and get zoom lens or with 10k get a prime lens+tripod or bag or flash what ever u want 

@divya dont analyse a dslr with dxo scores....not worth it 

now in ur analysis some things are true and some are not

Canon Advantage
1.Inbuilt focusing motor .....false, no motor in canon dslr...just that all canon lenses have motors.
2.Dof preview button(missing in all nikon model i have mentioned) this maybe an advantage...but do u  know what it is  
3.Better viewfinder...all these models have pentamirror viewfinder ..the difference in them maybe very minor in use...actual difference is in pentaprism viewfinder which canon 60D and nikon D7000 have
4.cheaper lenses ...absolutely false ...give example 
5.Better controls in video mode(only nikon d3200 can manually adjust its exposure in video mode) big advantage of canon if u need video
6.Better LCD ...maybe...but not useful in dslrs

But there are benefits in choosing nikon also:
1.better controls layout(as per my preference) ...personal preference ...
2.better build quality ...true
3.Better image sensor (expeed is better than digic ) ....in real life does not matter
4.accurate metering with 3D color matrix metering II using 420 RGB pixels ....this also does not matter in real life 
5.I have seen hundred's of sites sayng people over the globe preferring :
Nikon-For photography
Canon-Videography

This is not at all true...canon is very aggressive and in sports world like tennis golf or car races u will see canons dominating photography...and video controls is canons real advantage.

Nikon is famous for its legacy system....you can buy a 1950's nikon lens and use it on ur current dslr....old lenses maybe manual but in some cases those metal lenses with superb glass really defets todays cheap plastic lenses  soo people ones buy nikon are nikonians forever 

Also neglect guide mode...I used it only 4-5 times even when i started.

Now what you should get ....hmmm since u liked nikon controls and layout get D5100


----------



## nac (May 2, 2013)

I really don't buy that rating after one of our member's comment and I really see Canon's IQ and low light performance are better than Nikon peers (may be it's just my opinion).

Hey! It's not a rocket science. You will know how to use after spending few days-weeks with the camera. Don't add too much weightage on guide mode. After all this is my opinion, treat it with the pinch of salt.

Try these two cameras (600D and D5100) in a local shop and see which one fits you better. Go with the one you like...


----------



## divya magvani (May 2, 2013)

@Mr. Sujoyp

I already know what is dof preview button -when we change aperture from f2 to f18 or something we can se the diff. in viewfinder that how the shot is going to be composed , but in nikon models we can see the change in live view mode.

In nikon d3100 and d3200 if we have selected auto iso than in viewfinder instead of saying which iso it is using it shows auto iso but in nikon d5100 and canon 600d it shows the actual iso

if u think canon does not have focusing motor built into the body then refer to these links:
(just search word focus on these pages)
Canon 600D vs Nikon D5100 - Our Analysis

600d vs D5100: Canon Rebel (EOS 1100D-300D) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

Flickr: Discussing Canon 600D or Nikon D5100 in Digital Photography School

and please why u guys are not taking d3200 as competition against d5100 since it is only 2000Rs. expensive than d5100.

Also D3200 is equipped with Expeed 3 processor (d3100 and d5100 both have expeed 2 engine) also i think newer is better
The sensor used in D3200 is same as sensor used in D4 if u don't believe me check their site also Nikon d5100 share same sensor as nikon d7000 but i think D4 > D7000(in terms of sensor)

Pls guys help me sorting out my starter DSLR I am no Canon or Nikon fanboy 

@nac
i already handled all the dslr mentioned in my earlier post except D3200.

Thank you!


----------



## nac (May 2, 2013)

^  Most of the newbies think that Canon DSLR does have in-body focus motor (I did think so, a while back). In fact, Canon DSLRs don't have in-body focus motor but the lenses do have focus motor in them. Whereas Nikon's entry level cameras like D3xxx/D5xxx don't have in-body focus motor but D90, D7xxx and above do have in-body focus motor.

All the Canon's lenses do have focus motor in them but some of the Nikon lenses don't have focus motor (50mm f/1.8G). So you gotta spend a little more to get 50mm f/1.8D, AFable lens.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2013)

@divya .....just belive us ...no canon DSLR have a motor inside...all canon lenses have motors  

u r right about DOF button...there r more uses specially in portraits and macro photography.

D3200 is just an upgrade of sensor on nikon's D3xxx range...Nikon D5xxx range will always have better features then them.

and nope newer is not better ...a 3 years old D7000 can beat any new D3xxx or D5xxx dslrs even D5200 .....people are still buying 5 years old D90 ...a camera is not a technology gadget but a photography equipment just like flash or lenses.

I would still suggest going for Nikon D5100 ....its good enough for any newbie ...once u buy a dslr then the real expenditure starts on various lenses and other things


----------



## divya magvani (May 2, 2013)

I also liked D3100 but my thumb was not feeling comfortable while using D3100  thats why i am ditching D3100 but i also liked D5100 dont know anything bout D3200  since not handled it, but i know one thing for sure that i am getting a combo of :
D5100+18-55mm+4 gb mem. card+ nikon bag + some sort of filter = 29000 Rs.

Is nikon bag is good enough or i should get a lowepro adventura 160 or something like that also class ten UHS 1 card is required to shoot HD videos ,i am not opting for tripod purposely because my friend told me first learn how to use DSLR then buy any other stuff like that , also i am not buying any extra les now coz first i want to know whether what is diff. between dif. lenses then only i will buy lenses coz i am complete noob regarding lens also if i will buy lens i will buy afters a year or so , so after a year i will need guidance from u guyz also THNX FOR making it easier for me to choose still i want a proper comparison of D3200 and D5100 and point out benefits of D5100 THNX GUYZ FOR HELPING ME!


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2013)

ur combo is good 

nikon bag is good-for-nothing ....boxy type..and that free memory card if u get of class 6 then fine...else just get a sandisk ultra or extreme memory card..it will do

just get a bag that u feel comfortable...like sling or shoulder bag or backpack what u feel is easy for you.

yaah lenses r one time investments...u should know the purpose before getting it ....I generally recommend a zoom lens coz it helps in bit of birding, zoo and flower shots..

D5100 have tilt screen D3200 dont
D5100 have timelapse recording D3200 dont
D5100 have better body and grip D3200 dont
D5100 have selective color shots D3200 dont (I loved it)

remaining most things r same


----------



## divya magvani (May 2, 2013)

But 24mp seems alluring to me coz i like excessive cropping Plus i want to correct a mistake in ur msg that D5100 Is NOISE MASTER in comparison of D3100,3200 and 600d it has more cleaner img's e1 @ hugh iso's also i have heard that Nikon's d3200's 24mp detail cannot be resolved by kit lens is that true??

I have very big hands while holding P&S it feels like i am holding a dairy milk that is my main problem  and that's why i am ditching D3100 bcoz i have handled it in croma and buttons seems very difficult for my hands to reach so D5100 will be better or D3200(provided my big hands) & Thnx  for Rpls this much Qckly !


----------



## aroraanant (May 2, 2013)

Sorry for bumping someone else thread but a friend of mine is planning to purchase a DSLR, was looking out for D5200 with 18-55mm kit, is there any better option than that in that price bracket?
Is there something in Canon better than that in the same price bracket?
How much difference is there in D7000 and D5200, and is it worth spending that much in D7000? D700 is out of the budget though but I m still asking.


----------



## divya magvani (May 3, 2013)

@arrorant ur friend should get d7000 as posted above d7000 better than d5200


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2013)

But there is a huge price difference too.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 3, 2013)

nac said:


> I really don't buy that rating after one of our member's comment and I really see Canon's IQ and low light performance are better than Nikon peers (may be it's just my opinion).
> 
> Hey! It's not a rocket science. You will know how to use after spending few days-weeks with the camera. Don't add too much weightage on guide mode. After all this is my opinion, treat it with the pinch of salt.
> 
> Try these two cameras (600D and D5100) in a local shop and see which one fits you better. Go with the one you like...



Referring to me? 
I still maintain the Canon has a slight advantage in low light and focusing while the Nikon on price and build/handling. But just my personal opinion. 

OP, try both cameras and choose the one that "feels" better to you. They are both very good cameras and you wont be disappointed choosing either of the two.
And like sujoy said, dont go by the Dxo rankings. I have had my fair share of going through their site and while I dont question their methodology, I do strongly hit at their scores in more cases than one. Photography is an ART, not something one can quantify, same is kind of true of the cameras as well, every one has its strong point and its weak point.

@divya: Dont fret over the live view mode. You are not going to use it for any significant amount of time. And as a general advice I'd ask you to choose the D3100/D5100 0ver the D3200/D5200, the price jump is not worth it and I have seen some very reputable sites produce sample images that are noticeably worser on the newer models despite the bumped up specs. And stay away from snapsort, that site is so useless for these tricky comparisons that it shouldnt even be mentioned here :>

@ aroraanat : Why not look into a D5100 + lenses ? That'd be my call at that price point.


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2013)

divya magvani said:


> But 24mp seems alluring to me coz i like excessive cropping Plus i want to correct a mistake in ur msg that D5100 Is NOISE MASTER in comparison of D3100,3200 and 600d it has more cleaner img's e1 @ hugh iso's also i have heard that Nikon's d3200's 24mp detail cannot be resolved by kit lens is that true??
> 
> I have very big hands while holding P&S it feels like i am holding a dairy milk that is my main problem  and that's why i am ditching D3100 bcoz i have handled it in croma and buttons seems very difficult for my hands to reach so D5100 will be better or D3200(provided my big hands) & Thnx  for Rpls this much Qckly !



Yes they say that more megapixel needs better lens to take full advantage of it....it means when u view the image in its actual resolution for cropping u may not see it very sharp due to use of basic lenses...this is true specially for D800...600D with 18mp may look sharper when viewed on full resolution with 18-55

The pro says all the DSLR in a catagory (D5100,600D,D5200,650D)are similar and take same quality of shots ....soo dont worry about that...how a dslr feels in ur hands is much important...when we says build quality,button layout,grip they are all personal preferences.....if u feel D5100 is better in ur hands then D3100, then D5100 is better for you. 


@aroraanant D5200 have compititior like canon 650D 

D7000 is a higher level model then D5200....D7000 have dual dials, many buttons,better body, better grips....and maybe technically more features.....D5200 just have the focus and metering module of D7000


----------



## nac (May 3, 2013)

Anant,
D5200 costs about 40k, there is no Canon peers in this price range. 600D costs about 29k and 60D costs about 52k

I don't know whether that extra 11k worth for D5200's bumped up features.

D7000 costs about 65k.

Pranav, I guess so 

Sujoy, I wonder what's so great of 650D or 700D... We can get 60D for the same price but with lot of better features.


----------



## Upadhyay (May 3, 2013)

All the cameras that you and everyone else has mentioned are far more capable than what they are normally used for. Being new to DSLR I will advise you to go for any entry level offering from Nikon/Canon with the basic kit lens and save money for future upgrade/accessories.

If you want to do a detailed comparison then you can follow the given link but frankly it doesn’t mean much at this point of time. So just pick any one you like and your pocket allows and shoot as much as you can.

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2013)

nac said:


> Anant,
> D5200 costs about 40k, there is no Canon peers in this price range. 600D costs about 29k and 60D costs about 52k
> 
> I don't know whether that extra 11k worth for D5200's bumped up features.
> ...


So which one do you recommend?


----------



## nac (May 3, 2013)

For 40k?

600D or D5100, the one your friend likes and save the rest of the amount...


----------



## pranav0091 (May 3, 2013)

nac said:


> For 40k?
> 
> 600D or D5100, the one your friend likes and save the rest of the amount...



+1

Get another lens using the savings. Maybe the 50mm prime or the 55-250mm (~16k ?)


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2013)

nac said:


> For 40k?
> 
> 600D or D5100, the one your friend likes and save the rest of the amount...


For 40k I am getting D5200.
The budget can be extended to 45k.
Or a lil a bit more.

I just checked Canon 600D costs only 30k.


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2013)

@nac I really think 650D is very hi tech...although I forgot most good things but here is the link u can read Canon EOS 650D: The Touch Advantage | Better Photography

I really admire its 9 cross point hybrid autofocus system which is unique....all others in that range have just 1 cross point point...

60D is a big failure...its only good for its dual wheels and better body else D7000 is much better than that

@nac D7000 body cost around 50k just add a 18-55 lens and it may come for around 57k 

but lastly for newbie I now think D7000 with soo many option is just too much...but I wont neglect D5200 just coz at ISO 3200 or any superficial studio result shows that its poor then D5100 ...D5200 have much better focussing system and great metering mode which is great


----------



## nac (May 3, 2013)

Anant, Yeah, sure you can get D5200 in that budget. But just that I don't think the extra money you pay worth the upgrade...

Sujoy, Failure  

This new AF system may have slight edge over 60D's, but it seems 60D's is not bad either. And I don't fancy touch screen and I don't think many dslr users would... May be a deeper research on these two cameras may help me knowing better.


----------



## aroraanant (May 4, 2013)

He liked D5200 more, So I have order it last night, got it for 39k.
Do you guys think I could get a better deal than this?


----------



## divya magvani (May 4, 2013)

Hi guyz i have recently gone to a camera shop in mumbai and i got prices as below:

Nikon-D3200-31000Rs
        D5100-31000Rs

Canon-600d-31000Rs

sony-A58-31000Rs

(All the models above mentioned were avaulable @ given prices with:
18-55mm lens+ 1 UV Filter+ 4gb memory card + Bag)

Guyz really got confused between all of those plz ur help is needed urgently found Grips of D5100 and canon 600d good , not handled D3200 and A58 due to out of stock but shopkeeper told me that it is available in 2-3 days

What to do now PLZZ help ASAP!!??


----------



## nac (May 4, 2013)

Good. You friend has decided quickly...

It's the best deal I know of... 

A58 for 31k  That's one helluva deal... Even the older one A57 costs 40k+

Don't know much about this camera, it was just announced two months back. I doubt it will be available in Indian market any time soon.

No need of any confusion. You have tried both D5100 and 600D and liked Nikon. Better go ahead and buy it...


----------



## pranav0091 (May 5, 2013)

divya magvani said:


> Hi guyz i have recently gone to a camera shop in mumbai and i got prices as below:
> 
> Nikon-D3200-31000Rs
> D5100-31000Rs
> ...



At the same price point I'd choose the 600D over the D5100.

Avoid the D3200 at this price. Cant say anything about the A58, as I dont even know its specs, but I did try a A37 once. Very imoressed at the speed of focussing in live view but equally dissapointed at the EVF so I cant really recommend it or recommend against it. All said, I'd pick the 600D if I were you.


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2013)

@divya ...the easiest thing to do now is to hold both 600D and D5100 in hand and which ever feels better in ur hand get that...check grip, weight, button layout, screen ...internally both r equally capable....sorry I dont know much about A58

@Nac the 60D is not a failure in compared to 650D but a failure in respect to old 50D ....there is not much upgrade...and when 60D was released people were very disappointed by it


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 22, 2013)

Hey everyone, seems like all the photography buffs are here  

Just wanted an opinion of why an SLR and not a mirroless (MILC)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/172921-buying-mirrorless-camera.html


----------



## Ayuclack (May 22, 2013)

Think No More Get The D5200 With 18-105 Kit or 18-55 Kit !!!!

I tell You what All Nikon User Will Say You Nikon And All Canon Will Say Go With Canon ... I personally Was Confused Between Both 650D and D5200 1 month Ago But I Chose Nikon Due To More Flexibility that they offer and their Price in Both Lenses and Body !!! If You are Gona Shoot Videos then Go With The 650 D !!! With Installing Magic lantern You Can do Many Thing with It... If You are gona use it for Photos then go with Nikon D5200 I got it for 41K with 18-55 Kit with warranty all all that free Stuff !!! 

So its Your Choice !!


----------

